# Το νυχάκι: πάρα πολλές απορίες



## Theseus (Oct 25, 2018)

I've come across this poem/song(?) & have no idea what it means or what it is about. Clearly it is a love song, but what is the main drift of it? 

Το νυχάκι/the talon 


Απ’ το νυχάκι του ο καθείς τον Λέοντα γνωρίζει /from his talon each man knows the Lion
*και το λουλούδι όπου αγαπά μόνο γι αυτόν μυρίζει*/ and the flower which(?) he loves only gives its perfume for him
*τα Μάγια λεν δεν πιάνουνε εκείνον που μαγεύει* /δεν έχω καμμία ιδέα!!
μα τον μπελά του θα το βρει αυτός που τον γυρεύει./but he who looks for it will find trouble.

Σκύμνε μου και λουλούδι μου /my cub and my flower
ύμνε μου και τραγούδι μου. /my hymn & my song.

Κατέχω το νυχάκι σου και όλη δική μου σ’ έχω /I hold your talon & I have you all mine
με σχίζει σα λεπτό χαρτί, μα εγώ τον πόνο αντέχω /and it tears me like thin paper but I endure the pain
μέρα και νύχτα ξαγρυπνώ *κανένας μην τ’ αγγίξει* /day & night I stay awake........
γιατί μαζί μου πόλεμο μεγάλο θα κηρύξει. /because it will prophesy a great struggle with you.

*Που τόκλεψα απ’ τη Λιόντισσα*/ which I stole from the Lioness
*και σαν αρνάκι τόντυσα* /and like a lamb I put it on????

Κι αν στέλνω σήματα παντού τίποτα δε με σώνει /and if I send signals everywhere nothing comes to rescue me 
που στο μικρό νυχάκι σου η αγάπη μου σκαλώνει / me who on the clutch of your small talon my love snags
όμως στο λέω Λιόντισσα κάλλιο να χεις το νου σου /nevertheless I tell you, Lioness, it is better to have your attention(??)
*σκλάβα του θέλει να γενείς, ο σκλάβος του νυχιού σου*./better to become its bondmaid voluntarily(??), the slave of its talon

Κάλλιο σκλαβί στον ίσκιο σου /better a slave [why all three genders in two lines]
παρά άρχοντας και δίχως σου./than a ruler without you.

Come to think of it, the song seems to be a mishmash of typical pop lyrics & unworthy of Lexilogia's attention but I can't be sure. But I have just finished translating Λόγος και σιωπή from the Αποκηρυγμένα of Cavafy and this seems to come from an alien planet in comparison. But I may be wrong.  
(Παρεμπ. it all comes from the use of a word used by Sarant under Ζήσε Μάη μου which I can't understand, δηλ. τόκλεψα:-
Παρέμπ, θα γράψω κι εγώ αύριο, *τόκλεψα*.


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2018)

2: Το λουλούδι που αγαπάς μυρίζει μόνο για σένα
3: Τα μάγια (sorcery, sorcery tricks) δεν επηρεάζουν, δεν πιάνουνε, εκείνον που τα εκτελεί/τα κάνει

ξαγρυπνώ κανένας μην τ' αγγίξει (το νυχάκι της), μένει ξάγρυπνος προσέχοντας μην έρθει κανείς και το αγγίξει έστω, πόσο μάλλον να το πειράξει

κηρύξει πόλεμο is not "prophesy", it is to declare war


----------



## Theseus (Oct 25, 2018)

Σου ευχαριστώ πολύ, Σάραντ. Τώρα μένει το ' *Που τόκλεψα απ’ τη Λιόντισσα*/ και σαν αρνάκι τόντυσα/' και το 'σκλάβα του *θέλει* να γένεις'. Τι σημαίνει το 'που' τόκλεψα και το 'θέλει' χρησιμοποιημένο εμφανώς απόλυτα; Εξω άλλου, γιατί χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη 'σκλάβος' στα όλα τα τρία γένη; Τελικά, τι σημαίνει εκείνο 'τόκλεψα' στο 'θα γράψω κι εγώ αύριο, *τόκλεψα*';


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2018)

Τόκλεψα = το έκλεψα, I stole it

Όμως σου λέω Λιόντισσα ότι ο σκλάβος του νυχιού σου (ο ίδιος που τραγουδάει) θέλει να γίνεις σκλάβα του.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 26, 2018)

Ευχ, Σάραντ. Τώρα τα καταλαβαίνω όλα! :)


----------

